# Sea Containers



## Malcolm McKinnon (Jan 11, 2021)

Hi there,
Does anyone have any photographs of MV Saudi Crown and MV Lahneck they would be willing to share. Both were ro ro container ships operated by Sea Containers in the 70'2 and 80's


----------



## Tony Drury (Apr 23, 2007)

Picture on this SN Post MV SAUDI CROWN

Sailed on her sister - Strider Juno and also spell on the Strider Isis


----------



## Malcolm McKinnon (Jan 11, 2021)

Tony Drury said:


> Picture on this SN Post MV SAUDI CROWN
> 
> Sailed on her sister - Strider Juno and also spell on the Strider Isis


Thanks Tony. I did a short trip on her but did 15 months on the Opal Bounty, and 2 years between Contenders Bezant and Argent. Have 2 say Sea Containers/Atlantic Maritime Services were a bunch of shysters, but I did have some great times with them..


----------



## Tony Drury (Apr 23, 2007)

Malcolm McKinnon said:


> Thanks Tony. I did a short trip on her but did 15 months on the Opal Bounty, and 2 years between Contenders Bezant and Argent. Have 2 say Sea Containers/Atlantic Maritime Services were a bunch of shysters, but I did have some great times with them..


Know what you mean but then sometimes the 'cowboys' have the best fun....

Was on the Orient Express bfore the caneel Bay (ex Boxer Captain Cook), Tackler Dosinia in the middle east, Tamanaco (Tackler Arabia - had 2 weeks waiting for her in Barbados; she seized a bottom end bearing in Guyana), Strider Isis for a short spell then Strider Juno running bananas fro Puerto Limin to Wilmington

Enjoyable trips and not too stressful!


----------



## Landour (Sep 12, 2005)

Had a lot of fun working on their boats. First trip was on the Cavara followed by the Nagara which had one of the best accommodation I have sailed on. Then picked up the Orient Express in Kiel, took in to Bremahaven for conversion and then round to Venice for its maiden voyage to Istanbul and back. Another trip on the Cavara and finally Boxer Captain Cook before leaving the sea for a desk job. 
Happy days.


----------



## Tony Drury (Apr 23, 2007)

Landour said:


> Had a lot of fun working on their boats. First trip was on the Cavara followed by the Nagara which had one of the best accommodation I have sailed on. Then picked up the Orient Express in Kiel, took in to Bremahaven for conversion and then round to Venice for its maiden voyage to Istanbul and back. Another trip on the Cavara and finally Boxer Captain Cook before leaving the sea for a desk job.
> Happy days.


We must have sailed together then - I joined the Orient Express in Venice for her first trip as 2/0; they had the inauguration party though the plebs weren't invited....... Served on her for 2 seasons (including the ill fated Club Sea charter; great times but the passengers were a bit of a nuisance.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

I think all the above mentioned vessels are included below

7512985
*SAUDI CROWN *Strider class.
O.N. 373246. 3,498g. 2,265n. 6,421d. 119.0(BB) x 18.95 x 7.462 metres.
16-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (400 x 540mm) MAN 16V40/54 vee type by Kawasaki Heavy Industries Ltd., Kobe. 8,900 BHP, 16¾ kts. Thwartship thrust controllable pitch propeller forward.
5.10.1976: Keel laid as STRIDER DIAMOND by Shinhama Dock K. K., Anan (Yard No. 712) for Sea Containers (Atlantic) Ltd., Bermuda.
27.1.1977: Launched as SAUDI CROWN.
5.1977: Completed for Strider 3 Ltd., (Sea Containers Chartering Ltd., managers), Bermuda.
1980: Renamed STRIDER DIAMOND.
1980: Sold to the India Steamship Company Ltd., India, and renamed INDIAN COURIER.
1989: Renamed EAGLE SKY.
1990: Reverted to INDIAN COURIER.
1993: Renamed ORIENT COURIER.
1996: Reverted to INDIAN COURIER.
11.6.1998: Wrecked in position 20.59N., 71.34E., and abandoned.

7628318
*OPAL BOUNTY *Strider class.
O.N. 373254. 5,311g. 2,075n. 6,689d. 119.0(BB) x 18.98 x 7.652 metres.
16-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (400 x 540mm) MAN 16V40/54 vee type by Kawasaki Heavy Industries Ltd., Kobe. 8,900 BHP, 17 kts. Thwartship thrust controllable pitch propeller forward.
27.1.1977: Keel laid as STRIDER EXETER by Setouchi Zosen K .K., Kinoe (Yard No. 462), for Sea Containers (Atlantic) Ltd., Bermuda.
20.4.1977: Launched as OPAL BOUNTY.
8.1977: Completed for Strider 4 Ltd., (Sea Containers Chartering Ltd., managers), Bermuda.
1979: Transferred to Liberian registry.
1982: Renamed CCNI ANTARCTICO
1982: Renamed STRIDER EXETER.
1984: Sea Management Services (S.M.S.), appointed as managers, and renamed CCNI AUSTRAL.
1985: Renamed STRIDER EXETER.
1985: Renamed AES CHALLENGE.
1986: Transferred to Hong Kong registry, and renamed KLANG REEFER.
1988: Transferred to S. C .Reefer Shipping (Pte) Ltd., (EAC Ships Management Services Singapore Pte. Ltd., managers), Singapore.
1990: Pacifica Ship Management (Singapore) Pte. Ltd., appointed as managers.
1992: Sold to E.A.C. Lines Western Australia Ltd., (same managers), Bahamas.
1999: Sold to Portman Ltd, (Dotis Maritime Services SA, managers) and renamed MSC NEW ZEALAND under Vanuatu flag
2001: FEEDER 6
8.2002: Sold to Tresnamuda Sejati, Jakarta, and renamed TMS EXPRESS
15.12.2009: Reported as demolished at Kolkata, India.

7725283
*STRIDER ISIS *Strider II class.
O.N. 384207. 6,266g. 3,875n. 6,945d. 126.68(BB) x 20.05 x 7.454 metres.
16-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (400 x 540mm) MAN 16V40/54A vee type by Kawasaki Heavy Industries Ltd., Kobe. 10,000 BHP, 17½ kts. Thwartship thrust controllable pitch propeller forward.
20.5.1978: Keel laid by Kagoshima Dock & Iron Works Ltd., Kagoshima (Yard No. 122), for Strider 1 Ltd., (Sea Containers Chartering Ltd., managers), Bermuda.
8.8.1978: Launched.
12.1978: Completed for Strider 9 Ltd., (same managers), Bermuda.
1980: Renamed FORUM NEW ZEALAND, (Shipping Company of New Zealand Ltd., appointed as managers).
1981: Sea Containers Chartering Ltd., appointed as managers.
1984: Shipping Company of New Zealand Ltd., re-appointed as managers.
1985: Managers restyled as Shipping Company of New Zealand Ltd. (NEW ZEALAND LINE).
1987: Renamed STRIDER ISIS, (Sea Management Services (S.M.S.), managers.
1989: Transferred to K/S S C Strider Isis, (V Ships (UK) Ltd., managers), Bahamas flag.
1996: Sold to Pelranger Maritime, (Sarlis Container Services, managers) and renamed PELRANGER under Greek flag.
2002: Renamed RANGER
4.2002: Transferred to St.Vincent & The Grenadines flag.
25.5.2002: Arrived at Alang for demolition


7725295
*STRIDER JUNO *Strider II class.
O.N. 384213. 6,266g. 3,875n. 6,943d. 126.68(BB) x 20.07 x 7.475 metres.
16-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (400 x 540mm) MAN 16V40/54 vee type by Kawasaki Heavy Industries Ltd., Kobe. 10,000 BHP, 17 kts. Thwartship thrust controllable pitch propeller forward.
8.8.1978: Keel laid by Kagoshima Dock & Iron Works Ltd., Kagoshima (Yard No.123), for Strider 10 Ltd., (Sea Containers Chartering Ltd., managers), Bermuda.
18.10.1978: Launched.
5.1979: Completed.
1984: Sea Management Services (S.M.S.), appointed as managers.
1989: Transferred to K/S SC Strider Juno, (V Ships (UK) Ltd., managers), Bahamas.
12.1995: Sold to Pelstrider Maritime (Sarlis Container Services, managers) and renamed PELSTRIDER, under Greek flag.
4.2004: Sold to unspecified owners and renamed TRADER, under N. Korea flag
7.5.2004: Arrived Alang for demolition

7214777
*LAHNECK *Tarros class.
O.N. 343120. 1,592g. 875n. 1,860d. 85.32 x 13.72 x 4.661 metres.
6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (410 x 470mm) Werkspoor 6TM410 type by Stork-Werkspoor B. V., Amsterdam, geared to a controllable pitch propeller. 3,200 BHP, 15½ kts. Thwartship thrust controllable pitch propeller forward.
1971: Ordered as TARROS FIR from Zaanlandsche Scheepsbouw Maatschappij N. V., Zaandam, sub-contracted to T. Van Duijvendijks Scheepswerf N. V., Lekkekerk (Yard No. Z 94),
3.8.1971: Keel laid for Sea Containers Chartering Ltd., (J.B. Sherwood, manager), London.
4.2.1972: Launched as BERGEN JUNO.
5.1972: Completed.
1973: Shaw, Savill & Albion Company Ltd. appointed as managers.
1975: Wallem Ship Management Ltd., appointed as managers.
1977: Renamed LAHNECK, and removed from management.
1978: Renamed TARROS GAGE, and transferred to Bermuda registry (Shaw, Savill & Albion Company Ltd., managers).
1982: Furness, Withy (Shipping) Ltd., appointed as managers.
1985: Sea Management Services (S.M.S.), appointed as managers. 
1987: Sold to Central American Transport Ltd., Honduras.
1989: Sold to Monsanto Shipping Corp., (Geminis Shipping Company S. A., managers), Panama, and renamed WALTER F.
9.1998: Sold to Hafensteig & Holstein, Panama City, and renamed HENKEL
12.1998: Renamed SCAN UTRESCHT under Belize flag.
5.2001: Arrived Mexico for demolition


7822548
*CONTENDER ARGENT / CAVARA *Contender class.
O.N.384828. 11,445g. 3,802n. 17,993d. 173.01(BB) x 30.64 x 8.197 metres.
Two, 18-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (400 x 460mm) Pielstick vee type 18PC2-5V-400 by Linholmen Motor Ab, Gothenburg, single reduction geared to twin screw shafts. 21,100 BHP, 19¼ kts. Thwartship thrust controllable pitch propeller forward.
by Cantieri Navale Breda S. p. A., Venice (Yard No. 292), for Contender 1 Ltd., (Sea Containers Ltd., managers), Bermuda. 
1.8.1980: Launched.
6.1981: Completed.
1984: Transferred to Hong Kong registry and renamed CAVARA, (Sea Management Services (S.M.S.), managers).
1986: Renamed CONTENDER ARGENT.
1987: Renamed KOTA EAGLE.
1989: Transferred to Contender 2 Ltd., and renamed PUERTO CORTES.
1989: Sold to Privat Leasing, (V. Ships (UK) Ltd., managers), Bahamas.
2.2004: Renamed MSC SELIN, under Panama flag.
3.2004: MSC Shipmanagement Hong Kong Ltd, appointed as managers.
2.2007: Sold to Selin SA
28.10.2009: Arrived at Alang for demolition. 
5.11.2009: Beached.

7822550
*CONTENDER BEZANT *Contender class.
O.N.384837. 11,445g. 3,802n. 17,933d. 173.01(BB) x 30.64 x 8.197 metres.
Post 1988: 26,421g. 12,221d. 175.10 
Two, 18-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (400 x 460mm) Pielstick vee type 18PC2-5V-400 by Lindholmen Motor Ab, Gothenburg, single reduction geared to twin screw shafts. 21,000 BHP, 19¼ kts. Thwartship thrust controllable pitch propeller forward.
4.3.1980: Keel laid by Cantieri Navale Breda S.p.A., Venice (Yard No.293), for Sea Containers Ltd., Bermuda.
28.11.1980: Launched.
7.1981: Completed for Contender 2 Ltd., (Sea Containers Ltd., managers), Bermuda.
1982: Converted into RoRo cargo / Aircraft transport during the Falklands War when chartered by the Ministry of Defence, London.
1983: Reverted to a RoRo / Containership.
1984: Sold to Harland & Wolff Ltd., Belfast for conversion into a helicopter carrier / aviation training ship on behalf of the Ministry of Defence (Navy), London.
1986: Renamed ARGUS.
1988: Sold, upon completion of conversion and acceptance trials, to the Ministry of Defence (Navy), London.
*2020: Still in commission.*


7806609
*BOXER CAPTAIN COOK / CANEEL BAY *Boxer class.
O.N. 384216. 5,654g. 2,025n. 8,945d. 133.51(BB) x 25.28 x 6.511 metres.
14-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (520 x 550mm) MAN 14V52/55A vee type by Kawasaki Heavy Industries Ltd., Kobe. 14,770 BHP, 17 kts. Thwartship thrust controllable pitch propeller forward.
15.12.1978: Keel laid by Kanda Zosensho K. K., Kudamatsu (Yard No. 235), for Sea Containers Ltd., Bermuda.
16.4.1979: Launched.
8.1979: Completed for Boxer 3 Ltd., (Sea Containers Ltd., managers), Bermuda.
1984: Sea Management Services (S.M.S.), appointed as managers.
1988: Renamed CANEEL BAY.
1989: Renamed KUO KWANG. 
1989: Sold to Courtenay Ltd., (Pacifica Ship Management (Singapore) Pte. Ltd., managers), Bermuda. 
1991: Renamed EAGLE CLOUD.
7.1997: Renamed BOXER CAPTAIN COOK.
2002: Sold to Trans Asian Shipping Pvt Ltd, and renamed KRIPA, under Indian flag
3.2009: Sold to Shasta Shipping, India.
30.3.2009: Arrived Alang for demolition
2.4.2009: Beached


7360198
*ORIENT EXPRESS *RoRo passenger vessel
As built: 12,343g. 6,198n. 1,800d. 153.1 x 22.03 x 7.950 (5,863 dt) metres
Post 1994: 16,546g. 7,011n. 1,995d. 
Four, 12-cyl. 4 SCSA (400 x 600mm) Pielstick 12PC2-2V-400 vee type by Ahantiers de l’Atlantique, France geared in pairs to two controllable pitch propellers. 17,652kW / 24,000 hp total. 23kts.
15.9.1974: Keel laid as BORE STAR by Dubigeon-Normandie SA, Prairie-au-duc, Nantes (Yard No.143)
30.1.1975: Launched
4.12.1975: Completed for Angfartygs Ab Bore, Finland
1979: Owner restyled as Oy Bore Line Ab, Åbo, Finland
11.7.1980: Sold to Finska Angfartygs Ab , Finland
1.9.1980: Renamed SILJA STAR
30.1.1986: Sold to Baldur Ltd Bermuda (Seacontainers Ltd, Hamilton, Bermuda) and renamed ORIENT EXPRESS
12.1986: Same owners renamed CLUB SEA for charter
4.1987: Reverted to ORIENT EXPRESS
10.1989: Renamed EUROSUN for charter to Europ Cruise Line (EffJohn)
12.1989: Sold to Eurosun Ltd Bermuda (EffJohn) and renamed EUROSUN
5.1990: reverted to ORIENT EXPRESS
11.1990: Reverted to EUROSUN
5.1991: Sold to Orient Line Pte Ltd, Singapore (EffJohn) and renamed ORIENT SUN
30.3.1992: Sold to Effdo 3 Oy Finland (Wasa Line)
3.4.1992: Renamed WASA QUEEN
31.12.1993: Sold to Wasa Line Oy Ab Finland
4.1.2001: Sold to Silja Line Oy, Mariehamn
26.7.2001: Sold to Megastar Capricorn Ltd Panama
2002: Sold to Wasa Queen Ltd Panama
2005: Sold to Megastar Capricorn Ltd Panama
4.2009: Sold to Chryses Finance Co, Panama (Management Ilion Lines S.A.) and renamed ARBERIA
11.2010: Nell Line appointed as managers
29.3.2011: Sold to AMET Shipping I Pvt, Ltd, Chengalpattu (registrerad för Academy Of Maritime Education and Training, Chennai), and renamed AMET MAJESTY.
17.5.2013: Arrived at Alang for demolition
25.5.2013: Kasturi Commodities Pvt Ltd commenced work.


----------



## Landour (Sep 12, 2005)

Tony Drury said:


> We must have sailed together then - I joined the Orient Express in Venice for her first trip as 2/0; they had the inauguration party though the plebs weren't invited....... Served on her for 2 seasons (including the ill fated Club Sea charter; great times but the passengers were a bit of a nuisance.


Was 3rd Eng at the time. Should only have been on board for the trip from Kiel to Bremahaven (2 days) but then arm twisted to do the refit (2 Months) and then promise of 2nd Eng next trip if I would take her to Venice and do first voyage. Only joined with an overnight bag so Superintendent allowed us to fly home for a couple of days to collect proper gear. More fool me for going back! At least they kept their promise and I got 2nd's job on Cavara. Joined with Bobby Lorking who was 2nd Eng - Hotel Services and the mate whose name I cannot remember.


----------



## Tony Drury (Apr 23, 2007)

Landour said:


> Was 3rd Eng at the time. Should only have been on board for the trip from Kiel to Bremahaven (2 days) but then arm twisted to do the refit (2 Months) and then promise of 2nd Eng next trip if I would take her to Venice and do first voyage. Only joined with an overnight bag so Superintendent allowed us to fly home for a couple of days to collect proper gear. More fool me for going back! At least they kept their promise and I got 2nd's job on Cavara. Joined with Bobby Lorking who was 2nd Eng - Hotel Services and the mate whose name I cannot remember.


Remember Bobby shortish, plump with beard. He was on there for quite a while; think he enjpyed the job!!! Mate was John Garner., Brian Hills Master, Staff Cat Malcolm Parrot and Hotel Service Manager Barry Jones, Master at Arms was Dave ??, ex military (thinks it was him filmed later with Princess Diana when she walked through the minefields of Angola - he was in mine clearnace business?)


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

7804510
* PELAMBER * Boxer class.
5,651g. 2,013n. 8,979d. 135.05(BB) x 25.26 x 6.503 metres.
1992: 5,707g. 2,007n. 9,002d. 137.15(BB).
14-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (520 x 550mm) MAN 14V52/55A vee type by Kawasaki Heavy Industries Ltd., Kobe. 14,770 BHP, 17 kts. Thwartship thrust controllable pitch propeller forward.
3.8.1978: Keel laid FENECIA EXPRESS by Kanda Zosensho K. K.,Kure / Kawijiri (Yard No. 233), for Boxer 2 Ltd., Cyprus.
31.10.1978: Launched
1.1979: Completed for Boxer 5 Ltd., Cyprus. (O.N. 381163).
1980: Sold to "Adriatica" di Navigazione S. p. A., Italy. 
1987: Sold to Orient Express Holdings and then to Sea Containers Italia S. p. A., (Sea Management Services (S.M.S.), managers), Italy.
1989: Transferred to Reefer Ships 2 Ltd., (same managers), Bermuda, and renamed MAERSK FIERO.
1989: Sold to K/S Fiero, (Gerrard Management Company A/S., managers), Norway (NIS). 
10.1991: Renamed MAERSK ASIA PRIMO.
1994: Renamed CGM ST.GEORGES
6.1995: Sold to Pelamber Maritime Inc, (Sarlis Container Services managers) and renamed PELAMBER under Greek flag.
8.1996: Renamed CGM ST.LAURENT
3.1997: Reverted to PELAMBER
7.2003: Sold to X-Press Alexander and renamed X-PRESS Alexander, under Vanuatu flag
8.2003: Doris Maritime Services SA appointed as managers.
5.2004: Sold to Forbes Sterling Star Ltd
20.4.2007: Arrived at Alang for demolition


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

*The "Sea Containers Group" Ship Classes*​
*HUSTLER CLASS.* Nine ordered and constructed.
Ice strengthened, gearless, fixed guide containership.
48 x 20' or 22 x 40' and 4 x 20' containers in the hold.
76 x 20' (including 33 refrigerated) containers on the deck.

*TARROS CLASS.* Twelve ordered and constructed.
Ice strengthened, RoRo cargo/containership with a stern ramp.
44 x 20' or 20 x 40' and 4 x 20' containers in the hold.
69 x 20' (including 33 refrigerated) containers on the deck.
1 x 30 ton gantry crane on deck.

_The initial batch of TARROS orders were placed during 1970 with a variety of builders.
In 1970 one of the shipbuilders - Zaanlandsche Scheepsbouw Maatschappij N. V., Zaandam, was taken over by T. van Duijvendijks Scheepswerfen N. V., Lekkekerk. 
Subsequently some of the Zaanlandsche contracts were sub-contracted to Lekkekerk and given "Z" numbers. However, in 1972, it was decided that the Zaanlandsche yard would close, due to financial problems, and their Yard No. 529, launched as HARP, would be completed as Lekkekerk Yard No. Z 97._

*DECKSHIP CLASS.* Eight ordered and constructed.
Ice strengthened, RoRo deck cargo/containership with a stern ramp.
194 x 20' containers or 40' equivalents on the deck.
1 x 30 ton crane.

_Initially the bulk of orders for this build were placed with the Elling Shipyard, Hong Kong, as their Yard No's 208, 209, 210 and 211. 
However in 6.1974 the shipyard was declared bankrupt and closed, the orders being transferred to Chung Wah Shipbuilding & Engineering, Hong Kong, as their Yard No's 151, 152, 153 and 154. 
Later another order was placed as Yard No. 158. 
This was to replace Yard No. 151 that had been launched for charter to Korea, but was purchased by the charterer during the fitting out process._

*TACKLER CLASS.* Five ordered but only four constructed
- Yard No. 314 cancelled.
Ice strengthened, gearless, RoRo cargo/containership.
Side door/ramp on starboard aft.
126 x 20' containers or 40' equivalents in the hold.
168 x 20' containers or 40' equivalents on the deck.

*CONTENDER CLASS.* Four ordered but only two constructed
- Yard No's 294 and 295 cancelled.
Ice strengthened, RoRo cargo/containership.
Quarter bow door/ramp and side door/ramp.
536 x 20' containers or 40' equivalents in the hold.
594 x 20' containers or 40' equivalents on the deck.
2 x 38 ton gantry cranes on deck.

*BOXER CLASS.* Four ordered but only three constructed. 
- 9.1978: Yard No's 234 and 235 cancelled.
- 10.1978: Yard No. 235 was reinstated.
Ice strengthened, RoRo cargo/containership.
Side and stern door/ramps.
190 x 20' containers or 40' equivalents in the hold.
360 x 20' containers or 40' equivalents on the deck.
2 x 38 ton gantry cranes on deck.

*STRIDER CLASS.* By 2 shipyards

Ice strengthened, RoRo cargo/containership with fixed guides.
Stern quarter ramp/door.

*Shinhama built vessels*. Six ordered but only four constructed.
- 3.1977: Yard No's 713 and 714 cancelled.
Container capacity:-
198 x 20' containers or 40' equivalents in the hold.
120 x 20' containers or 40' equivalents on the deck.
1 x 38 ton gantry crane on deck.

*Setouchi built vessels*. Five ordered but only four constructed.
- 3.1977: Yard No.464 cancelled.
Container capacity - inclusive of 264 refrigerated units:-
240 x 20' containers or 40' equivalents in the hold.
112 x 20' containers or 40' equivalents on the deck.
1 x 30 ton gantry crane on deck.


*STRIDER II CLASS.* 
* 
Kagoshima built vessels*. Two ordered and constructed.
Container capacity - inclusive of 300 refrigerated units:-
208 x 20' containers or 35' or 40' equivalents in the hold.
143 x 20' containers or 35' or 40' equivalents on the deck.
1 x 38 ton gantry crane on deck.

*SPRING CLASS.*
Refrigerated cargo vessel, with 4 sidedoors both port & starboard for vehicle access. 
4 x 16 ton deck cranes.

*Spring B type*. Five ordered but only 3 constructed
- Yard No's 1058 and 1059 cancelled.
Container capacity:-
128 x 20' containers or 40' equivalents in the hold.
159 x 20' containers or 40' equivalents on the deck.

*Spring D type*. Two ordered and constructed.
Container capacity:-
128 x 20' containers or 40' equivalents in the hold.
159 x 20' containers or 40' equivalents on the deck.


----------



## Landour (Sep 12, 2005)

Tony Drury said:


> Remember Bobby shortish, plump with beard. He was on there for quite a while; think he enjpyed the job!!! Mate was John Garner., Brian Hills Master, Staff Cat Malcolm Parrot and Hotel Service Manager Barry Jones, Master at Arms was Dave ??, ex military (thinks it was him filmed later with Princess Diana when she walked through the minefields of Angola - he was in mine clearnace business?)


Thanks for the info, it brought back quite a few memories. John, Bobby and myself sailed together several times as we all belonged to the same Manning Agency in South Shields. Fell out with Brian Hills several times over having to sit with passengers at diner. The fancy mess dress that was designed by some Italian were something to behold if you could get into it. Rather tight! Being on the 4/8 meant that I could hide most times in the engine room until it was too late. Remember the inauguration party as I was duty engineer that night and was stopped going down to the engine room to answer an alarm by a rather large and armed American Security guy until told that failure to investigate the alarm would lead to the ship blacking out. He came with me! If I remember rightly Henry Kissinger was on board. Happy Days.
Chris


----------



## Tony Drury (Apr 23, 2007)

Landour said:


> Thanks for the info, it brought back quite a few memories. John, Bobby and myself sailed together several times as we all belonged to the same Manning Agency in South Shields. Fell out with Brian Hills several times over having to sit with passengers at diner. The fancy mess dress that was designed by some Italian were something to behold if you could get into it. Rather tight! Being on the 4/8 meant that I could hide most times in the engine room until it was too late. Remember the inauguration party as I was duty engineer that night and was stopped going down to the engine room to answer an alarm by a rather large and armed American Security guy until told that failure to investigate the alarm would lead to the ship blacking out. He came with me! If I remember rightly Henry Kissinger was on board. Happy Days.
> Chris


Judith Chalmers did one of her holiday programs from onboard - the dialogue went something along the lines of - the re-assuring sight of British officers in their shorts and long white socks!!! It was all very retro but seems the punters liked it....


----------



## ankur (Sep 21, 2021)

Malcolm McKinnon said:


> Hi there,
> Does anyone have any photographs of MV Saudi Crown and MV Lahneck they would be willing to share. Both were ro ro container ships operated by Sea Containers in the 70'2 and 80's


hi . i was a cadet on the strider australia/juno/broadsword


Malcolm McKinnon said:


> Hi there,
> Does anyone have any photographs of MV Saudi Crown and MV Lahneck they would be willing to share. Both were ro ro container ships operated by Sea Containers in the 70'2 and 80's


and also boxer captain cook and a couple more between 1980 and 82.. do u remember the name of the ship which sank in the river in lisbon ..and one more 1600grt ship which sank the nxt year .?


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

7815674
*TOLLAN (1979 - 1980) *Tackler class.
O.N. 384217. 2,800g. 1,162n. 4,628d.
114.94(BB) x 19.77 x 5.28 metres.
9-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (450 x 520mm) MaK 9M552AK type by Ube Industries Ltd., Ube, geared to a controllable pitch propeller. 6,800 BHP, 15 kts. Thwartship thrust controllable pitch propeller forward.
24.11.1978: Keel laid as TACKLER CARIBIA by Kasado Dock Company Ltd., Kudamatsu (Yard No. 315) for Tackler 3 Ltd., (Sea Containers Chartering Ltd., managers), Bermuda.
22.2.1979: Launched as TOLLAN.
5.1979: Completed.
16.2.1980: Collided in fog with a floating crane on the River Tagus near Lisbon, Portugal, capsized and sank.
Subsequently declared a total loss and the wreck sold to Sotramar, Italy.
2.12.1983: Wreck was righted and refloated for berthing and resale. Subsequently demolished at Lisbon.


----------



## ankur (Sep 21, 2021)

BillH said:


> 7815674
> *TOLLAN (1979 - 1980) *Tackler class.
> O.N. 384217. 2,800g. 1,162n. 4,628d.
> 114.94(BB) x 19.77 x 5.28 metres.
> ...


tks i remember the name now.
i had just started my career at sea barely a few weeks ago.the ship sank in two and half minutes and a few people lost their lives including an officer and his wife who were on board. there was one engineer who survived the collision but went on to perish on another small container ship owned by seacontainers which same the following year i think..


----------



## ankur (Sep 21, 2021)

ankur said:


> tks i remember the name now.
> i had just started my career at sea barely a few weeks ago.the ship sank in two and half minutes and a few people lost their lives including an officer and his wife who were on board. there was one engineer who survived the collision but went on to perish on another small container ship owned by seacontainers which same the following year i think..


read ..which sank 
the following year....


----------

